# Are you obsessed with you're diaper bag?



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Are you on the search for the perfect diaper bag, just like you are for the perfect diaper? Have you found it?

It seems to me that I have a limitless supply of gorgeous diapers to obsess over... but I can't ever find a diaper bag that is calling my name.

I really want to find the Ultimate bag so that someday I can put the Ultimate diaper in it. :LOL :LOL


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

I love my diaper bag. Seriously. I *love* it.









I was convinced it was so stylish, that it really didn't even LOOK like a diaper bag. I went to Costco sansSailor the other day and the checker told me to grab my "purse, oh, I mean _diaper bag_ out of the cart so he could switch me to another cart. I was crushed. There wasn't even a diaper peeking out of it.









I still proudly carry it around though, even if my dd isn't with me. I love my bag and it *needs* to be shared with the world. :LOL


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

I love my lands end backpack!


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

I am so right there with you. I've bought at least 6 or 7 diaper bags in the last year and none of them have done it for me. I considered ordering a custom Happy Tushies but didn't because I never know what to get on a custom order. I'm like you, when I find it (see it) I'll know it (it'll call my name). But that's a bit hard when shopping online (which is the only mall I frequent these days :LOL).

I used to obsess over handbags like this. I've had plenty that I liked alot but I don't know if I have ever found the perfect one.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Kira! What bag is it??

I'm on the hunt too.. I just haven't found the *right* one! If www.tykie.cutsie.net had a diaper bag in the african wet bag print I might have had to say yes! lol

*Fixed link*


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh woops. :LOL I guess it wouldn't hurt to identify the bag!

I got it from fluffymail.com actually. It's the Sydney dragonfly bag.







I've only had it a couple of weeks and I LOVE it.

(did I mention I love it??)

teehee


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

Jenn, that link goes to a car parts store







:


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

What's a Cat's Whiskers bag? Are they sold anywhere besides fluffymail.com? You're going to make me go back there and get one, aren't you?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mythreebees_
*Jenn, that link goes to a car parts store







:*
Oops! lol www.tykie.cutsie.net


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Cats Whiskers = Sydney and Emma bags. I can't recall the maker's name but she's not one of the main FM gals, they're just selling her stuff.

I tried to find a website for perhaps a *real* purse or luggage or something else I could by but I was unsuccessful. I guess I should just ask Carli. lol


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh and I forgot to say -----> you _know_ you want one Jen!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, I have 2 in dipes (soon 3, blech), and I can't find anything roomy and easy to keep organized. I have a Sally Spicer and don't like it, it gets all jumbly inside. I have a Fleurville Mothership coming and am hoping that will work out better, it has a lot of compartments inside and it's huge. I also like the bags at I'm Still Me, they're kind of Sally Spicerish, but it looks like there's more compartments inside, and I like that you can order a coordinating changing pad and wet bad and pouch for mama stuff. I am also considering getting a Lands End bag since they are inexpensive and have lots of compartments, plus dh might prefer that to the purple swirl Fleurville bag. :LOL


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh those are nice... I really like the African print one. Do you know anyone who has one. I need a review.


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

I asked my DH for a Fleurville (in orange corduroy) for Valentines day but changed my mind. I feared I wouldn't like it and that's a whole lotta $$ for me to put it in the closet with the others.


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

I have 1 instock in my store if you are interested in seeing it. It is a black messenger style bag with cheetah print inner, matching pul wet bag, black mama bag, matching changing pad. The Wet bag and mama bag are both detachable and zippered.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I bought my first fluffmail.com diaper back in November (maybe early December?







) and I remember wanting the red, white and black Emma diaper bag way back then but I couldn't see myself spending $50! lol That was also a time in my life when I wouldn't pay $100 for a soaker! lol

Times have changed and so must I! On at least three seperate occasions I've looked at that diaper bag and drooled.. thinking hard about it. I'm shocked it's stayed there the whole time but it has! I asked Dan two weeks ago if I could have it and sent pictures to my mom (who really liked it) and the consensus was yes but I was still afraid.

So.. tonight I asked again and Dan said yes after coming and looking at it. It's mine now! lol I can't wait to get it! I hate the plastic and free Enfamil diaper bag I've been carrying around! :LOL

Thanks Kira!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

How about designing your own bag at http://www.ella-bags.com/. I've gone there at least 10 times, built my own bag, couldn't decide if I'd made the perfect bag, got frustrated and gave up! I swear I will get a bag one of these days! :LOL


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

WTG, you deserve it Jen!

And yes, I paid $59.95 for my Sydney bag and although it was rather large amount for my budget, I feel like the bag is worth all that and more. I am certain that the labor that went into constructing the bag was somewhat enormous.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

I can't recall the maker's name but she's not one of the main FM gals, they're just selling her stuff.
Its actually Amy's mother(keeping it in the family :LOL) - she is just such an amazing seamstress it we couldnt resist begging for her help


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Well it sounds like it paid off! Talent runs in the family. My FCB fitted was made by Amy and it was exceptionally well made!

*sigh* I've spent the last 5 minutes staring at "my" diaper bag! lol


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

:LOL

After 2.5 years of CDing... I still dont have a nice diaper bag







LOL


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

My DH and I found that a backpack was the best diaper bag. It is durable, black and has lots of pockets, and left room in our arms for the baby. Also, I could hang it from the stroller handles. We don't need diapers anymore but we still carry a change of clothes, an extra sweater, water, snack, etc.


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

I am even more obsessed with diaper bags than diapers.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, I have a navy and suede Eddie Bauer bag that Dan picked out when I was pregnant. I just don't like it.. I need more personality!

And Tiffany.. hello? I'm sure you'd get a discount!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by milk4two_
*I am even more obsessed with diaper bags than diapers.*
Yes, I really like the wine dragonfly Sally Spicer on your site but I just can't fork over $90.. it goes against something inside of me! lol Maybe once I break my new diaper bag in and the love rubs off I won't be so against spending the equivalent of 5 diapers for a diaper bag, kwim?


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

Seriously, one of the reasons I started selling bags is so I could justify having more than one! :LOL


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm a big time baglady too :LOL. Those Sally Spicers are really nice looking. I just wish I could see one, feel the fabric, zip the zippers and hang it from my shoulder.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I know what you mean girl, I know what you mean. Oh and I'm not a bag lady at all! I refused to carry a purse until I was 22 and then only carried one until 23 and haven't since! I only want a nice diaper bag because it's mandatory that I carry one! :LOL


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

I like the one you got, Jenn. You should be quite the stylish cding mama carrying that one!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Awww, thank you! You'll have to show me what you end up with!









A diaper bag is like a signature, it's so personal!


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Geez, you just had to put up that link!

Those bags are just so cute!

I use a small size back pack from Eddie Bauer. It's green, and lasted us thru 2 kids so far. Just the right size too. Not the standard size back pack, but one size smaller, so it's never too big, but I can sure stuff it if I need to.

I love having a back pack. I've tried bags with long straps and handles and such, and with a kid in tote, even with baby in the sling, those bags have a tendency to slideeeeeee down my arm and always end up hanging off of me.

It was treated with a waterproofing, but is pretty much worn off now, I wonder how to get a coat back on it?? What is an eco-coat?


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

great......... Now i am at theis ella site building my new diaper bag.... thanks ladies....:LOL


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:

A diaper bag is like a signature, it's so personal!

So true... I missed my opportunity with DH for Valentine's but I do have a birthday next month...









_I think I have sufficiently answered this thread's original question with an unequivocal YES_:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm sorry... what was the original question?







:


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I was designing yet another bag when I noticed that FMBG stocked. I decided to drop $$ on dipes instead! :LOL Now, if only I could get a bag to match the Plum Crane Origami print....


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kellieblue_
*Now, if only I could get a bag to match the Plum Crane Origami print....*
:LOL I hear that Terri sometimes sells fabrics.. you might ask!


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Honestly, no, nor am i 'into' neat wet bags, per se. I've just had one thing or the other, and they all 'work' relatively well. i did just buy a very pretty robin's egg blue outer/fuschia inner bag from BRU recently. It's beautiful for spring, and very stylish!


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

Well I splurged on my dipe bag. I just had too, most bags never seem to be big enought for me(even tho I love a cute small bag, they just don't work for me!

I just got my new one this week from happy tushies. She custom made this for me and it was worth the wait. I'm really picky about, oh, everything:LOL , and she did a perfect job.
I specified the length of the straps so I can wear it like a shoulder bag, I think I even asked for think straps. I also asked for a thicker weight outer material, it's a soft courdory. There are pockets all along the interior and one on each side on the outside.
She custom dyed it, make it larger, made a flat bottom for me and then added a panel on the top(which had to be zippered) so the panel can pop up or be pushed down depending how full my bag is.
She was a dream to work with, I just told her how picky I was and what I wanted and poof,







I got my dream bag!









I'll take pics soon


----------



## debrajeanbrown (Feb 29, 2004)

You gals are such bad influences! I hadn't really thought of my diaper bag as being sub-par, but now you've got me thinking. I'm probably going to break down and start looking for a new one!

But, I love mine (well, I have two). The one I use most of the time is a Vera Bradley baby bag. I LOVE their prints! I do wish it had a zippered pocket on the inside, but other than that I think it's a great bag.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Add me to the list of those obsessed with diaper bags! I have SEVEN sitting in the closet that I went through in my two-year search for the perfect bag! Every one I tried was either too big, too small, or just not cute enough. Last summer I got my Petunia Picklebottom as a gift, and I've been carrying it ever since. I love it - although it's still not my "ideal" diaper bag. *sigh* I'm sure it's out there somewhere, I just don't know where....

Those Ella bags look kinda cool though...


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

Is anybody else having a terrible time with the Ella's bags site? Last nite & this morning. Forever to laod & then no pictures! It even says on there site that if the pictures won't load, you should use a different computer with a different internet server! Manm the legnths I'll go to to try to find the right diaper bag!


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Thats one thing I havent started to obsess over yet. I am still on the hunt for dipes. Don't get me started or dh will have my head!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I think I may have found the perfect one for me, but I haven't even rec'd it yet to comment on it, lol. I typically use non diaper bags as diaper bags, but really liked the look of the totes with inner pockets, but didn't want any as big as the ones that I've seen at wahm sites and on ebay. I managed to get one in a smaller size from sellin threads so I'll know soon if it will work for me. I like the idea of that site that lets you create your own bag. That sounds like a good way to go!


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

Oh my! I am so obsessed with diaper bags. My original budget was $30 and I spent HOURS trying to find something and finally convinced my dh that I needed the Baby Bjorn. I got it for $80 online and enjoyed it when ds was in infant prefolds. Then someone asked me if I liked it and I offered to sell it to them for $60 and they bought it from me. Then I stumbled across a hardly used Lands End Do-It-All at a second-hand shop for $8.50. It works great, but what I really wanted was a tote. Now Land's End has new totes that I am so drooling over, except that my dh has totally written me off as a nutcase due to my diaper bag obsession. I want the small and large totes (for 2 hour trips and all-day trips). I'm in direct sales so I've set a sales goal beyond my normal goals so I can pay for the bags myself and dh can't complain about it (though he'll probably roll his eyes). I've almost done what I need to earn them, and I'm so excited.

It's so good to hear I'm not the only one obsessed with diaper bags.


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

i have the best bag! i hate purses and neither of us wanted to lug around a 'diaper bag' so i bought an element brand skateboarding backpack. her stuff fits nicely, there are seperate compartments for whatever we need, and it doesn't look like a purse.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Diaper bags are not my thing. Of course, I started using one in 1986. I have a couple of Baby Bjorn backpack diaper bags so that a sibling could carry them. But now I just keep a couple of diapers and wipes in a cute turtle backpack that my 2yob can wear. It is cute as can be.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes, that Ella's site does load terribly slow! That's why I gave up! :LOL I think I'll email them and say they're missing out on a lot of business with such a slow site! :LOL


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mythreebees_
*I considered ordering a custom Happy Tushies but didn't because I never know what to get on a custom order.*

I've thought about the Happy Tushies bag but I worry that I wouldn't like it because it doesn't stand on its own, kwim?


----------



## sarah_willard (Aug 31, 2003)

No, I don't have a diaper bag obsession, and I don't think I will read the rest of this thread so I don't develop one


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

I never thought I'd become a diaper bag junkie, but now I am one. My newest acquisition is a red Loom Marsupial and matching watermelon clutch. www.loomlife.com

I also have a custom designed Ella bag - the Lily size, which is nice and big and designing it was fun fun fun! I do like it, but prefer the I'm Still Me tote that I have in an asian toile print, it is better constructed but also more pricey.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a diaper bag from a WAHM who sells/sold on ebay. It is just the *perfect* size and shape for us, but it got a whole in it by the magnetic snap about a week after we got it.









I have fabric to make my own diaper bag and will get around to it one of these days...


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*Yes, I really like the wine dragonfly Sally Spicer on your site but I just can't fork over $90.. it goes against something inside of me! lol Maybe once I break my new diaper bag in and the love rubs off I won't be so against spending the equivalent of 5 diapers for a diaper bag, kwim?*
Jenn, that may be 5 diapers, but it's only one wool soaker you'd be giving up.







And like you said it's a signature item.







Hee hee, you're off the wagon right? Or should I not be egging you on?!? :LOL


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

The first diaper bag we got was a boxy fisher price bag. It did well for daycare trips etc. When I ordered my stroller, I got the backpack diaper bag that went with it, because it would strap onto the stroller. It's pretty cool. DH loves it. But, you have to stack things in it, and that means digging to find things on the bottom. Then, for Genevieve's birthday, she got a canvas tote with her name painted on it. So, I'd just carry that for quick trips and daycare. In the fall, I bid on a toile tote bag that I thought would serve as a stylish diaper bag....well, it's stylish but doesn't accommodate cloth diapers very well. Two weeks ago I ordered the updated do it all Lands End diaper bag. And, so far I love this bag! The only thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't have a long shoulder strap, so you can't carry it like a messenger bag. The mouth on this bag stays wide open when it's open, making it so easy to find. It came with a toddler size changing pad. A wet bag. Has a zippered wet bag that attaches as a division in the bag. I really like it and think that it will be great for 2 in cloth diapers. I would have loved a Timbuktu, Fleurville, or Petunia Pickle...but this bag was only $30 and was the more sensible choice.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

My sellin threads tote and wet bag came today!! The tote IS the perfect bag for me!







I don't recall the dimensions (it's probably about 10-12" high by 15 or so wide...) but it is a red toile small tote, sits upright by itself, has two straps for hand carrying or for putting on your shoulder, and closes with one mag snap. It has 6 small inner pockets as well as 4 or 6 outer pockets.

I was playing around with it and loaded it with one changing pad, the med size wet bag (put a dipe in it just to emulate having one soiled, lol), 2 pocket dipes stuffed, my wipe container (that didn't fit into the pockets







), bum cream and lotion, a handful of kiddie toys and two sippy cups in the pockets. I also stuck my wallet and one change of newborn clothing in there. That's about what I'd take for short outtings or running errands so it is perfect for me b/c I don't like big bags. I could see now where a larger one would be better for all day long trips, but I think this is gonna work out just fine for my needs. Best part? You guys know I'm cheap right? It was only $25!! WOO HOO!


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

I finally did find that elusive, perfect diaper bag. It's the Petunia PickleBottom toddler backpack, in a purple spider mum Oriental brocade. It has a lime green inner, and is just so dang pretty. I LOVE going places with it. Soon I'll have 2 in dipes, and can carry it around even more since a newborn will need more diaper changes than my 2 yr old. Yeah me!!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I have had five diaper bags, i currently have three still in my posession. I started off with a very cool looking Kenneth Cole backpack that my neighbor's sister got for me a cost or something (she used to work there). It was just too heavy on its own (it was vinyl) and the straps were too narrow and everything got lost in it.

Next I had a combi urban sling messanger bag, which I thought I would love because it was so light and small. It was too small, though, for traveling with a toddler who needed a cup and snacks and toys and cloth diapers.

I have the weebees bag for travel, and I really like it for that. It's great to use as a carry on with the baby because it holds so much. It's way to enormous for every day use, though.

I thought I loved the mom about town bag, until I realized that there was no way for me to stop DS from stealing my wallet and taking everything out of it. That bag needs a zipper, somewhere. Also, it doesn't close up tightly at all, so it's not so good for tossing under the stroller or anything. I still have it, though, because it felt like a splurge.

Right now I'm using a Mackenzie kids small bag that can be carried messanger style, or as a backpack. I like that it's compact, but it's a bit too small. It's making me almost wish I had kept the combi bag in the first place. I did get it at Right Start when they were clearancing, so I didn't pay too much for it.

I keep wanting to order a custom Timbuk2 messanger bag, but when I add everything that I want, it gets pricey, really fast.

Plus, DH makes fun of my bag obsession. Oh well.

Man, did I go on and on or what?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by phishmama_
*My sellin threads tote and wet bag came today!! The tote IS the perfect bag for me!







I don't recall the dimensions (it's probably about 10-12" high by 15 or so wide...) but it is a red toile small tote, sits upright by itself, has two straps for hand carrying or for putting on your shoulder, and closes with one mag snap. It has 6 small inner pockets as well as 4 or 6 outer pockets.

I was playing around with it and loaded it with one changing pad, the med size wet bag (put a dipe in it just to emulate having one soiled, lol), 2 pocket dipes stuffed, my wipe container (that didn't fit into the pockets







), bum cream and lotion, a handful of kiddie toys and two sippy cups in the pockets. I also stuck my wallet and one change of newborn clothing in there. That's about what I'd take for short outtings or running errands so it is perfect for me b/c I don't like big bags. I could see now where a larger one would be better for all day long trips, but I think this is gonna work out just fine for my needs. Best part? You guys know I'm cheap right? It was only $25!! WOO HOO!*
CONGRATULATIONS! The perfect bag is a miracle! I just spent another 10 minutes staring at the bag I bought yesterday: http://fluffymail.com/store/product_...products_id=32 because I love it so much and have wanted it for so long! I sent off a money order for it today and it felt so good to get the payment off but OH how I wish I could have paypal'd it so it would be here by the weekend! lol

Do you have a picture of this wonderful bag of yours??


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

I have a couple, but the one I use the most is my Land's End backpack diaper bag. It is pretty boring though.

I got a Cherry Pie bag off eBay that I LOVE... I love it so much I started using it as my knitting bag b/c I want to look at it all day every day.









I am planning on getting an Ella Bag when we get our tax $, but I can't decide which print I want... oh decisions decisions!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Does anyone here have the Fleurville Alpha 7 ? Or even seen on in person? A couple stores near me carry the mothership, but that is way too huge for me. I like the look of the Alpha 7, but I don't want to spend the money on it to have to send it back, KWIM?


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Abigail,
I looked at the Alpha 7s when I was at a store looking at the Mothership bag beofre I ordered one. I really like the Aplpha 7, it's roomy but not huge like the Mothership. It has a lot of pockets and compartments too. I wish I could have ordered one of those instead of the Mothership, but I'm going to have 3 in diapers so I need huge.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

How big would you say it is? 2/3 of the Mothership? This thread is going to be bad for my wallet.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep, that sounds about right. I only saw it once a few weeks ago, so don't sue me if i'm remembering wrong. :LOL But I remember it still being roomy, so I think it is a little bigger than half the size of the Motherhsip, 2/3 the size may be about right. Fleurville has some awesome new fabrics.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I found this page with photos of it actually being carried. That woman looks thin, but it still looks very enormous. Maybe I should wait and get it when I have a second kid and possibly have two in diapers. (But I want it _noooooowwww_.) Life is tough.


----------



## erin978 (Nov 18, 2003)

I love my I'm Still Me bag


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

I am a bag-aholic. My DH just shakes his head at me and laughs. He doesn't truly understand why I would need yet another bag for a diaper bag (to use with our first...due in 3 wks) when I have so many tote type bags that will work.

I've gone over and over in my head...and online...about which bag to buy. I even ordered fabric swatches from Lands End so I could match my wet bag from Happy Tushies. How pathetic is that?

I think the Lands End Deluxe Backpack is what we'll go with...in orange. Even though I LOVE those Fleurville bags. I just can't justify the price.

I would love for someone to compare the Fleurville to the Lands End back in function...to make my decision easier! Glad to know I'm not the only crazy "bag lady"!

Sara


----------

